
How rich hippies and developers went to war over Instagram’s favourite beach - unmole
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/apr/26/tulum-mexico-hotel-evictions-instagram-favourite-beach
======
Neliquat
Yuppies ruin, then band together to 'reclaim', what was clearly not theirs in
the first place. What a cesspool of greed on all sides. The false
spirituality, while name dropping, really just rubs it in. How self entitled
can you get?!

